# An Australian compliment



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I was sitting in my car about to leave after pumping gas today, when a man walks up to my window. I lower it and with a heavy Australian accent he asks me what kind of car I have. I tell him it's a GTO. He says "in my home, there called".. ..and I cut in and say "Holden Monaro!" He says "Yea. I'm very suprised to see one in the states. If you don't mind me asking, how much was it?" I told him 31k in 2004. He says "Wow! I could never afford one. They go for 66 thousand in Australia!" (I'm assuming he was referring to his currancy) He then said "It's definatly the best looking car in America!" I said thank you and we both parted ways. :cool


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> I was sitting in my car about to leave after pumping gas today, when a man walks up to my window. I lower it and with a heavy Australian accent he asks me what kind of car I have. I tell him it's a GTO. He says "in my home, there called".. ..and I cut in and say "Holden Monaro!" He says "Yea. I'm very suprised to see one in the states. If you don't mind me asking, how much was it?" I told him 31k in 2004. He says "Wow! I could never afford one. They go for 66 thousand in Australia!" (I'm assuming he was referring to his currancy) He then said "It's definatly the best looking car in America!" I said thank you and we both parted ways. :cool


i have some aussis that always come and see me at work. they always ask to see my car and stuff. then last week just before i did my conversion i drove by and saw them walking by my store. they both stopped dead in their tracks and stared at it as i drove by. kinda weird really, but cool.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

*gto*

he is right,, go to Holdens web site ,, they go for over 55,000.00 US dollars there


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

An aquaintance in Australia bought a Yellow Jacket Monaro CV8 when they were first released, 2001 IIRC. He paid around US$45K. 
When I got my 2006 GTO last year, he about s**t his pants when I told him I paid US$32K out the door.:cheers


----------



## calais&vette (Nov 29, 2006)

i used to have a Monaro, thats why i joined up, i miss it, it cost 60, 000 from the factory, you guys have it good over there


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

calais&vette said:


> i used to have a Monaro, thats why i joined up, i miss it, it cost 60, 000 from the factory, you guys have it good over there


But what's the market like in Australia? If bread is $5. a loaf, and the average paycheck is $1,700, then it all evens out.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> But what's the market like in Australia? If bread is $5. a loaf, and the average paycheck is $1,700, then it all evens out.


Here's a site to calculate cost of living in several countries:
http://www.australia-migration.com/page/Cost_of_Living_calculator/95

I'd actually need to earn about US$5,000 less if I moved to OZ! Then I couldn't afford a Monaro CV8!


----------



## calais&vette (Nov 29, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> But what's the market like in Australia? If bread is $5. a loaf, and the average paycheck is $1,700, then it all evens out.


well, im not quite sure, 1700 a fortnight or a month?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

calais&vette said:


> well, im not quite sure, 1700 a fortnight or a month?


I realy don't know. I was just throwing out numbers!


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

I keep in touch with alot of friends in the UK ( Scotland ) - They sell the GTO / Monaro there under the Vauxhall brand.

When they found out I bought one - they were all excited and wanted photos, etc.... I didn't really see what the huge deal was all about. Then they told me that the Monaro costs about 36K pounds ( approx. $70K US dollars ). Junior supercar territory!!!!


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Bigcoyote said:


> I keep in touch with alot of friends in the UK ( Scotland ) - They sell the GTO / Monaro there under the Vauxhall brand.
> 
> When they found out I bought one - they were all excited and wanted photos, etc.... I didn't really see what the huge deal was all about. Then they told me that the Monaro costs about 36K pounds ( approx. $70K US dollars ). Junior supercar territory!!!!



Aren't we lucky here in the States? Where else could one buy a 400 BHP car equipped the way out GTOs are for around $30k?


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

The Aussie versions have a lot more "stuff" too. Sunroof, nice climate controls, etc. Not saying it worth the premium, but there's some of your added expense.

When I was on my road trip last November I pulled into a gas station in Las Cruces, New Mexico. I had a similar experience when an Australian guy approached me about my car. He was excited to see on in the US and gave me a little Monaro history lesson. Pretty cool. He too was shocked when I told him how much they sticker for here in the US. I didn't have the heart to tell him what I _really_ paid


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

use get a 400hp motor we dont first series had 225kw(300hp) and the last was 260kw


----------

